# Script pour modifier la page d'accueil d'un navigateur (Safari, Firefox, Chrome)



## Aksho (16 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour l'équipe,

Savez vous s'il existe un moyen d'automatiser ou de créer un script qui modifie la page d'accueil par défaut sur Safari (et accessoirement sur d'autres navigateurs)?

Je sais qu'il est possible de le faire manuellement en allant dans les préférences mais le but est que cela se fasse de manière simple et automatique pour les utilisateurs. 
Pour expliquer le contexte, l'adresse URL intranet de ma boite va changer et je me demande si un script peut modifier l'adresse URL par défaut quand on ouvre Safari. (Un peu comme une GPO sur Windows qui impose une adresse URL dans Internet Explorer). 

Bref, je suis une grosse bouse en script et je ne connais pas du tout automator. En cherchant sur le net, je suis tombé sur un script qui permet d'ouvrir Safari avec une adresse URL prédéfinie. Cela fonctionne mais ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ce que je souhaite faire. 

C'est pourquoi je sollicite votre aide sur ce point. 
Avez vous des infos ou des liens vers lesquels me rediriger svp ?

Merci pour ce que vous pourrez faire.


----------

